# Gastro reflux



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Morning ladies 

I've been asked by our sw to try and find out about reflux and to find a support group. I know I can count on you ladies to help me out 
Does any one have any info on this, I've a little experience of this as my teenage son suffered with reflux a few years ago but I'm sure it's different for dealing with a lo with reflux.
So any help would be great.

Thanks ladies
Becky x x x x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

My birth son had horrific reflux due to prematurity and is now medically classed as failure to thrive due to nearly a near of poor feeding. Was on every med and restricted diet to alleviate triggers. He's doing great now though albeit still tiny. You can have silent reflux so the pain of the acid coming up the oesophagus or reflux where they are physically very sick. You can also get feeding aversion as they associate feeding with pain and refuse. We also had this big time with my boy sadly. I had a good friend who had taken the reflux journey and was a great support. We joined a ******** group and had a good paediatrician and dietitian to advise too. How old is little one, even the most terrible reflux babies tend to grow out of it, once they can sit and are weaned you should see progress. My son weaned off his meds around a year and now at 14 months adjusted age has no ongoing symptoms xxx


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Lolly- lo is 9 months old at the moment, have you a link of name so I can find the ******** group?
It's been suggested I find a GORD support group. I've got little info of how it affects lo at the moment as Los not been placed with us yet.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

I've just had a look back and it wasn't through ******** at all, that was my dairy free weaning support group... It was little refluxers, google it and they have blogs and a support forum. It depends on many factors of course but with little one now being 9 months and the wait now for matching etc I imagine by the time LO is placed you should be on the right side of all of this, we were told very few suffer past a year old xxx


----------



## RocketJ (Mar 29, 2014)

My son (14 months, home 7 weeks) had always suffered from pretty bad reflux.GP had prescribed gaviscon which was going in his milk 3 times a day. He was also mostly eating completely smooth baby foods (at 13 months) or those with her small lumps.  I witnessed the refuxduring intros and he was being sick constantly all day long. Since he came home I have fed him 'real food' gradually building up the size of the lumps I leave in it and I found that almost immediately the reflux improved. I stopped using the gaviscon a few weeks back and now only occasionally get a bit of reflux in the mornings. To be honest I didn't realise it was something you got support groups for etc!?

We seem to fit the same pattern of it resolving around 12-14 months, so I hope that helps.


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Lolly - I've had look on google and found the site, I have only had a quick look but seems good thanks x x x

Rocketj - thanks for your post, must have been awful seeing lo so poorly, our lo is also has lactose intolerance which when I've been researching seems to be a common thing to have both does your lo?
I was amazed to find out that there are support groups for reflux, I've found one but it's a bit of a drive.
Lo is using gaviscon  at the moment and until we meet FC next week I'm not sure how reflux is affecting lo day to day.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi - I have some friends who've been through this, so I asked them. One was on infant gaviscon with every feed, another said that hadn't worked for them, and had got GP to prescribe anti-reflux formula from Cow and Gate, which sorted it. Another recommended Organic HiPP.

They recommend littlerefluxers.

A friend with twins said, [edited] "... the twins were on domperidone and gaviscon, then omeprazole until Paediatrics eventually put them both on Neocate, a cow's milk protein free formula. We honestly NEVER looked back from 3 days after the formula change. ... The babes had cows milk reintroduced under a Paediatric dietician at 18 months and they were tip top. 9 months is a long time to have been dealing with it, so I would *personally* ask for a referral to a Paediatrician if I were your friend as I'd be wondering about cow's milk protein intolerance."

Reading from the sidelines I'd say that if the symptoms haven't been managed yet, it means they haven't found the 'magic formula' of meds and formula yet, so keep trying and asking. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Thepinklady (Apr 16, 2014)

Our lo came to us with reflux and on sma stay down milk.
The sw's all had it built up to be a big problem, and even asked us was it something we were prepared to take on. We were asked to read lots about it and prepare in advance. She came to us at 11 weeks and we saw little effects of the reflux but severe constipation due to the feed. We stuck with the feed till 6 months because Sw was loathe for us to change (we were fostering under concurrency so had little say).
Eventually after weaning began and she was keeping solids down well we took her off the sma slowly with no effects other than the constipation clearing completely! I am not convinced it had been correctly diagnosed in our lo so I can't really give advice about dealing with it. What I am saying is I think the sw's have to paint worse case scenario so you are prepared and can't come back and say we were not warned but often things are not as bleak as they paint. Hope it is not too bad I'm the lo you are linked to.


----------



## Moragob (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi

My LO had reflux until about 11 months.  She was not lactose intolerant but had an aversion to dairy protein, I was told there is a difference but most people (incl health professionals) assume lactose intolerance.  She was on rinitadine 3 times a\ day which helped and grew out of it and can also eat dairy.  

It was very painful for her to lie flat and I invested in a baby carrier to keep her upright (it was also a lovely extended cuddle) so she spent long parts of the day in it including naps.  We propped up the head of her cot as well.

They do grow out of it usually before they are 12 months old.

Morag
xx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Reflux can sound pretty much a minor problem but it can be awful. My baby was hospitalised 7 times in as many months because of it. Well malnutrition because of the reflux. He vomited blood as the acid burnt his throat. He nearly had a feeding tube placed at one point. It was horrific and those support groups normalised some of the things I felt and still feel now. My friends baby was worse and would temporarily stop breathing during attacks and was blue lighted several times. So reflux can be minor positing or symptoms to the extreme. Getting an appointment with medical advisor should shed light and answer your questions xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Also by way of reassurance if he's only on gaviscon that's great, doesn't sound too severe at all   Just read my last post and it's sounds pretty hardcore, hope I've not scared you, I'm sure all is fine, we are the minority my


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks for all your stories ladies it's been a great help to hear the ups and downs.

Lolly- we have been to med advisor but she didn't really have much to say other than lo has reflux and milk intolerance, lo was due a hospital appointment to try and reintroduce milk but we don't know if that has happened yet.


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

My BD had bad reflux. She would al!most stop breathing when in her cot. We had the mattress tilted and an alarm pad under the mattress. She used to make a choking sound and go bright red. Then when you picked her up she was a lot better. I was in tune with this and flew into her room at all times of the night.  She also cried a lot during the day and hardly slept. She wouldn't be held on her back, presumably because it was painful.

She was put on Nutramigen milk which is lactose free and infant gaviacon. Overnight she became so much better. At a year we tried her on normal milk and had a day of her screaming in pain 

It is manageable but very tiring and hard to see them in such discomfort.

With a good GP who can provide all of the medication you need, it will help.  Our GP just said she would grow out of it so we paid to see a Paediatrician who issued prescriptions.

Good luck

Xx.


----------

